# OK, dumb question here.



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

So, do we not have a zoom feature built in on the camera? I was taking pictures tonight at a function and noticed that there was not a zoom slider like I had on my GNex. Tried volume buttons too but they functioned as a snapshot button. Am I missing something?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

SOTK said:


> So, do we not have a zoom feature built in on the camera? I was taking pictures tonight at a function and noticed that there was not a zoom slider like I had on my GNex. Tried volume buttons too but they functioned as a snapshot button. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's weird. On stock, the volume buttons worked for zoom and wide. Now on Bean's and I had to pinch my fingers on the screen to pan out, spread my fingers out to zoom.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

10/19 CM10 and lastest 4.1.2 gapps there's a zoom slider on the right


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

landshark said:


> That's weird. On stock, the volume buttons worked for zoom and wide. Now on Bean's and I had to pinch my fingers on the screen to pan out, spread my fingers out to zoom.


I'm on Bean's too. Thanks for posting. The pinch to zoom worked just fine although think I'd like a slider or the volume buttons better. At any rate, glad I wasn't the only one that was like "What the heck". 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah volume snaps the pictures on Beans and it uses pinch to zoom. I personally like it as pinch to zoom.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Had to Google it a few weeks ago when I wanted to zoom. Not a fan of pinch to zoom on camera. But it works


----------

